# Finding Solutions



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Guys

I'm currently doing research on technology to make managing a painting company more fun, productive and profitable. 

I have a question.

As a Painter/Contractor what are the biggest problems you face on a day-to-day basis?

Either post on here or pm me personally.

Mike


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

As I am a one man show, its hard to be everywhere at once. Looking at jobs, sending estimates, going to the paint store and doing the work.
Don't get me wrong, I love painting, but sometimes its challenging.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Exterior scheduling is the hardest due to weather delays. 
Dealing with customers that "forget" that it rained for close to a month straight.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Weather was challenging this year. If I cancelled, it did not rain. If I sent the crew in, it rained. Everytime the weather forecast was somewhat ambiguous, that is what happened except one time.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I would say getting underbid by a hack that skimps on preparation.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Just getting out of bed to do the same damn thing...again.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Having a big job cancel a couple days before you start.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

being a member of the old farts club too soon.


----------

